# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Technology affecting Film Production

## Jason

Ippo oru project cheyuvanu, title parayunathu pole film production bhadikkuna technology changes enthanu, athokke ethra effective aanenumm..

ippo aage ollathu oru wikipedia aanu pinne chila limited info books.. aarengilum useful aayitolla magazines,websites, articles ariyavunengil parayam..

thanks for ur help  :Silsila:

----------


## ClubAns

*Enthoottu......*

----------


## Santi

jason nu vendi help alla jeevan kalayan vae njan ready aanu...pakshe sambavam enthanu pidikityilla.. :Thinking:

----------


## Jason

> jason nu vendi help alla jeevan kalayan vae njan ready aanu...pakshe sambavam enthanu pidikityilla..


basically ithu oru written essay project aanu. Oru Filminte pre-production muthal post production vare nadukkuna karyangal pettiya ezhuthunathu.. sathyan, jayante samayam use cheytha technology ippozhathe thalamura use cheyyuna technology, thammil olla differences aanu nokkune..  wikipediail basic information ondu.. korachu koodi reliable, strong material kittiyial sahayam aayirikkum.. athanu ivide chothichathu

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Enthonnnnaaaaa...,....

----------

